# Rotala sp ID



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I received the below plant and am curious what exactly it is. I am assuming a Rotala species of some kind, but which kind?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=865&stc=1


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like Rotala macrandra "green narrow leaf."

Carlos


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Carlos!


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Perhaps I am mistaken but aren't those leaves a bit too wide to be the narrow-leaf version of _Rotala macrandra_ 'Green'? Here is a picture of my _R. macrandra_ 'Green':










...and here is a picture of biker's _Rotala macrandra_ 'Green Narrow Leaf':


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

That definitely looks to me like Rotala macranda 'Green' as opposed to the narrow-leaf variety.


----------

